# A6 Tranny ?



## cavcuz05 (Oct 23, 2006)

i got a buddy who has a A6 Quttro automatic and he tells me that he can only go in reverse...what could the problem be?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The problem is Audi can't make auto transmissions to save their lives








The first thing to do is scan it for fault codes with VAG-COM. That will give you an idea whether it's a mechanical or electronic problem and give you a starting point for fault-finding.
How does it respond in tiptronic? Does it select 1st gear and just not move?


----------

